

Living in the Era of Infinite Computing Power - bchjam
http://prog21.dadgum.com/101.html

======
TeMPOraL
_"Are you taking advantage of living in the era of infinite computing power?
Have you set aside fixations with low-level performance? Have you put your own
productivity ahead of vague concerns with optimization?"_

Many people do, and here I am, with a crappy Android phone I wish I hadn't
got. A phone that can hang up for a minute or two when you want to access your
text messages. Posting a Facebook update takes 10 minutes. Everything is
unreliable and can crash for random reasons.

My old, very low-level SE K800i had a much better user experience.

Maybe computing power is infinite, if your application lives alone on your
computer.

